# Männer sind doch nicht sooo blöd....



## Katzun (4 März 2010)

Ein Mann wird von seiner Frau losgeschickt,
um Schnecken zu kaufen, was er auch brav
erledigt.

Auf dem Rückweg geht er noch auf ein kurzes
Bier in die Kneipe.

Aus dem kurzen wird ein langes Bier.

Als er dann nach fünf Stunden vor der
Haustür
steht, bekommt er doch etwas Angst vor der
Reaktion seiner Frau.

Also stellt er die Schnecken in Zweierreihen
vor der Tür auf und klingelt.
Als seine Frau daraufhin ziemlich verärgert
die Tür aufreißt, klatscht er in die Hände
und ruft:
"So - hopp, hopp, nur noch ein paar
Schritte und wir sind zu Hause.. :rock::dancing:


----------



## General (4 März 2010)

gute Idee


----------



## walme (5 März 2010)

klasse


----------



## Karrel (5 März 2010)

find'ch klasse!


----------



## neman64 (5 März 2010)

Toll, Super, Spitze:WOW:

Zu guter letzt noch die geniale Ausrede eingefallen.


----------



## Q (9 März 2010)

Mist, ich sollte Wiesel kaufen, da funktioniert das nicht  :thx: für die Aufheiterung!


----------

